# DBX Bone Putty



## dstruve (Jan 20, 2011)

Surgeon did an ORIF clavicle in the ASC. He used DBX Bone Putty. What code would you use for the putty? C9359??? Also would you use C1713 for anchors and screws or would you just use 99070??


----------

